# Mid-west Terra Firma



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I once had dreams of acquiring "a place" out in North Central Kansas or other rural Ag areas, but in the last 5-6 years ag land has escalated so rapidly that it has become a "pipe" dream. I really appreciate the Mid-south especially this time of year, but I have an incredible yearn to toil in the fertile soil. Here's a Agweb shorty on the price of mid-west land. Land Keeps Moving Higher | Top Producer Magazine

Regards, Mike


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Mike if I would have had your money 10 yrs ago we would both be sitting pretty!!! Still looking but you are right $$$$

Martin


----------



## robert23239 (May 10, 2009)

it will come down again .


----------

